
Topic that I not should have posted here in Hacker News - francais
Administrators and moderators of Hacker News, please sorry me I have posted the topics that I not should have posted here in Hacker News.<p>Several people complain about topics that I posted in several mailing lists. marc.info&#x2F;?a=140224970600003&amp;r=1&amp;w=2<p>This is the reason of I apologize.<p>I ask this because I probably be in future a good programmer famous and I do not want to talk about the topics that I should not have posted here in Hacker News.<p>I decided prevent substantial harm to important relationships that probably I will have in future with other developers.
======
DrScump
Does this mean that I can't have your autograph after all?

